# Something protruding out of my guppy?



## Noir ade (Jan 10, 2012)

Guppy just gave birth to fry 12 hours ago. So, I wanted to see if she had any more... I scooped her out of the tank and gently massaged her abdomon... It looked like something was coming out...
But now its stuck.... They don't really look like fry either. looks more like eggs?? What do I do.. and will she die?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well...I think you should've left her in the tank..maybe you massaged her insides out of her? 
Leave her and hope for the best.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm sure you thought you were helping, but I have to agree with April. Now let nature take it's course.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

why would you do that?
not trying to dump on you but was there reasoning for it or were you just trying to help?,
im pretty sure touching fish is detrimental to there slime coating


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Nothing much you can do now..next time don't touch. If the fry isn't coming out then it's not ready to come out. Nature knows what it's doing.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh and good luck. Live and learn.


----------



## Noir ade (Jan 10, 2012)

I didn't know if she was finished, and didn't want her staying in the breeding net for too long in case she ate all the fry....


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

ohhhhh i get it , okay well i dunno next time just let her do her thing, best to do is to release her maybe a little early rather than that , then your losses would be minimized... oh well you live and learn


Noir ade said:


> I didn't know if she was finished, and didn't want her staying in the breeding net for too long in case she ate all the fry....


----------



## Noir ade (Jan 10, 2012)

okay... so there's nothing I can do except wait and see what happens? no medications or anything?


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

you basically squeezed her insides out.. there is no medication for that, just wait and hope it retracts.


----------



## Noir ade (Jan 10, 2012)

... Didn't know that would happen..... so she gets a very long and nasty death and basically dies of starvation if it doesn't retract...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Noir ade said:


> ... Didn't know that would happen..... so she gets a very long and nasty death and basically dies of starvation if it doesn't retract...


you could always flush her and call it a day.....a


----------



## Noir ade (Jan 10, 2012)

... I'm not sure if your serious....


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> you could always flush her and call it a day.....a


Clove oil and freezer if you believe there is no other option...


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

If you do need to euthanize, use clove oil. It's an anesthetic and will put them to sleep. You can get it at London Drugs or most pharmacies in the essential oils section. Much kinder than freezing or flushing. 


Fill a half gallon container or smaller with tank water, add your sick fish. Half fill a small jar with tank water, add one full teaspoon of clove oil and shake well until the water turns white. Add the clove water to the container with your fish. Your fish should stop breathing and appear dead within minutes. If he doesn't, add more of the oil of cloves. Keep your fish in the solution for ten minutes, then place him in a baggie or food container and put him in your freezer. Note: the AVMA recommends 10 times the anesthetic dose, which is 5 drops per gallon for Oil of Cloves, a teaspoon full is many times this amount. 

It's rarely a good idea to handle fish, especially small ones. It's better to lose a few fry than injure the female.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

+1 Clove oil. But of course, let's see how it's doing first before any euthanizing. It has only been a day. How does it look like it's doing?


----------



## Noir ade (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks okay. I suppose. kinda hiding.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Most live bearers don't get hungry enough to eat their fry right after birth... It usually takes a minimum of 30 min for them to decide to eat the young... Next time throw some plants in the net, real or fake doesn't really matter, makes it easier for the fry to hid.. That's what I do with my platys... Hope she's okay


----------



## Noir ade (Jan 10, 2012)

lol, I guess its Karma. That specific guppy was okay. But then another one jumped out and died. lol


----------

